# Laminate Flooring? labor cost



## Two Brothers

Greetings from Jersey.
I was in Home Depot today and saw advertisement for labor at $1.99
(Think it was $1.99 maybe $1.29) a sq ft.
Is that right? that cheap???


----------



## DecksEtc

Two Brothers said:


> Greetings from Jersey.
> I was in Home Depot today and saw advertisement for labor at $1.99
> (Think it was $1.99 maybe $1.29) a sq ft.
> Is that right? that cheap???


Probably right until you get to the fine print or they do a "site inspection" which I think they charge for. Then when they get in they starting adding on costs for every corner, closet, doorway, etc.


----------



## Static Design

Basic rooms I charge 2.20 for labor..


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS

I charge around $2.30 for your typical room like Full Spool said.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

So we've got a computer doodler and a painter that get $2+/ft to install laminate. 


I now charge $5/ft :whistling


----------



## Static Design

PrecisionFloors said:


> So we've got a computer doodler and a painter that get $2+/ft to install laminate.
> 
> 
> I now charge $5/ft :whistling


lol, I do it all. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Costello

No wonder work is slow


----------



## woodworkbykirk

a local flooring company in my area was charging $0.60 a sq ft. a buddy hired them to do it then the bill came in.

his question was how does 90 sq ft work out to $400. they didnt tell him the prep, threshholds, 1/4 round werent included

but he argued with me saying me doing it for $1.75 / sq ft was too much. but i told him that included the extras


----------



## astor

*no suprise*

I have somewhere a copy of HD invoice addressed to my customer for moving a chair off the room..$25.00!!! 
They replaced the brand new base as well...
She became my customer after realizing that they cost almost double...


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS

Astor, did your customer actually pay for the cost of moving the chair?!?!?!?! Thats crazy. Does anyone charge extra for moving anything?


----------



## jamestrd

yes, I charge for moving..not to assist in an item or 2 if they had trouble..

but if we are exoected to move furnishings out and back,, then yes,it warrants a charge..

depends on what you're getting for the job and how much to move as well..


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS

Yea, I can see like a giant hutch or a huge entertainment center. That chair must of been something special to charge $25.00..


----------



## dokuhaku

*Charge for moving*

I charge for moving, but it depends on the situation. If the customer moves everything else, but needs help with a couple items, I do not charge. If I am moving everything, I charge accordingly. I am not above suggesting a professional mover if the piece calls for it.


----------



## Static Design

If it's a few little things I don't but the last hardwood flooring job I did. The carpet was supposed to be ripped up, staples up, and junk out of the way. Pulled up and nothing was done. I had to help haul **** off to the storage building and then I laid one part of the room then move the junk to other side and then continue laying around junk. I was pissed and the customer had a little extra fee.


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS

Oh defitinitly in that situation Full Spool. I would of done the same thing. Had the same situation where I was putting down laminate and they had a glue down. Cust. said they would have rip up and room cleared. Get there, and to my surprise, everything still there. Had to do same thing, rip and move, rip and move.


----------

